# La couleur de Béret



## armymen (5 Aug 2008)

On connait bien les béret, nous le portons tous,
mais que veux exactement dire un béret marron et gris ?
Si je me trompe pas le marron c les aéroporté et gris c l'équipe anti radiation ou de quoi du genre, lol.
Si quelqu'un est un peu plus au courant serai bien de placer les choses au claire, au lieu d'entendre des rumeurs de partout.

le noir : Marin et blinder
le vert : Terre
Le bleu : air force
Le rouge : MP
Marron :
Gris :


----------



## aesop081 (5 Aug 2008)

Maron = Aeroporte

Pas de beret gris dans les FC


----------



## armymen (5 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Maron = Aeroporte
> 
> Pas de beret gris dans les FC


pas un genre de gris, mais kakhi gris
et oui en on a dans les forces,
il son pas tres nombreu, mais en on voie parfois


----------



## aesop081 (5 Aug 2008)

armymen said:
			
		

> pas un genre de gris, mais kakhi gris
> et oui en on a dans les forces,
> il son pas tres nombreu, mais en on voie parfois



Ecoute....ca fais 16 que je suis dans les FC.......

La seule nouvelle couleure de beret a sortir dans les dernieres annee est couleure de sable (Tan).


----------



## aesop081 (5 Aug 2008)

cette page de wikkipedia est correcte en ce qui concerne les berets

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_Forces#Berets


----------



## armymen (6 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> cette page de wikkipedia est correcte en ce qui concerne les berets
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_Forces#Berets


merci je cherchais la couleur, c TAN 
merci


----------



## aesop081 (6 Aug 2008)

armymen said:
			
		

> merci je cherchais la couleur, c TAN
> merci



Pas de problem mon amis, je suis la pour ca.


----------



## Nagual (6 Aug 2008)

Le beret beige ou Tan c'est le CSOR.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Aug 2008)

Nagual said:
			
		

> Le beret beige ou Tan c'est le CSOR.



Come est indiquer sur le link que j'ai poster dans ce thread........


----------

